# Adjustable Grill- Santa Maria Style?



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

My first post in BBQ Forum.

I want to build a brick fireplace/grill in the backyard. I saw an adjustable grill on some BBQ show that was pretty neat. It has chains/pulleys on both sides and is adjusted by spinning a large wheel. Instead of adjusting the fire, you adjust the grill height.

I have seen them attached to full blown grills, but I just need the grill/pulley mechanism.

Any ideas where to find something like that?

Thanks in advance,

fangard


----------

